# stem cell treatment for DOR



## SweetRose (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello ladies! I am new to this forum and certainly appreciate your input! Since I have DOR and not a candidate for IVF anymore, I am trying to do whatever I can to have a baby with my own eggs before moving on to DE. Has anyone tried stem cell treatment? I live in the United States and stem cell treatment is really not done here for infertility treatment. I just turned 44 and time is running out fast. This has been a long journey so I any help and info is appreciated.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

At 44 your chances of having kids with your own eggs are about 0. Especially if you haven't had a previous pregnancy. I have been doing IVFs in Russia, and they have many experimental treatments, as there is little regulation and with money you can buy almost anything...I haven't heard of stem cells though...


----------



## SweetRose (Aug 13, 2018)

I know chances of having a baby with own eggs are very slim at this age - although I have a few friends my age who are pregnant with their own egg through IVF. That's why I am looking outside the box. I found some info about SEGOVA online, but it's experimental at this stage and done only in a few countries. Just wanted to know if anyone has heard anything about that.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

I urge you to get on with it, so to speak and use the remaining opportunity of DE , before this chance slips away also, as DE is NOT a panacea, and it often doesn't work, or works less in women after 45-46. Closer to 50 there is a reduced blood flow to the uterus, immunological issues ... And sometimes there is a sperm issues as well, if you don't uses DD. When companies advertise DE and say that it is 50 or 70 percent chance of conception... it is not the case. Absolutely NOT. The truth is it is about 20 percent, and after 50 probably less. There is sometimes still birth with DE, or babies born too small to survive because of placental problems. It takes on average 3-4 tries (transfers) to get pregnant with DE. I personally know women that DD did not work for. one was 38 and another 47 after multiple tries. They run out of money at the end. While it would have been nice and a dream come true to have a baby with your Eggs, the reality is it is a space science at this stage and you are wasting precious time. I would also be skeptical about women over 41 with IVF who are pregnant and they say that they used their own eggs. They might  be just not telling the truth. No one wants any stranger and even a relative holding a proverbial candle and point fingers or ask weird questions. In Russia people almost never reveal that information. People often change their place of residency to avoid scrutiny, move to another city. I had people asking me weird questions and I reverted to:" or it was my ex husband last attempt"...I am happy she is not his, as I could actually chose a better DNA, than my ex's was. She is way taller than she would have been if she was my ex's, she doesn't have his asperger syndrome...Her face features are very proportional. In Russia I made a "contract"  with the donor and I chose the donor based on the characteristics that I wanted for my children to inherit. Just look at this an opportunity to chose a better DNA than the one you possess and give your baby a better chance in life. When my daughter was born she looked absolutely nothing like me. It was very weird to hold this blond, blue eyed baby, who looked so much different. Even now she looks like a donor a lot, but people who don't know better say:" or she looks very much like you..." Wishful thinking does the job and no one really cares anyway", least of all me.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

I haven’t, but I heard Serum in Athens were doing it and potentially some clinics in Cyprus (I believe Northern Cyprus). Serum might have stopped it, but I may be wrong, I know they did it for the lining and for eggs, and I think they stopped it for the lining, but I have an impression that they are still doing it for eggs.


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

A bit more on that here so Serum might not be an option https://www.rollercoaster.ie/Discussions/tabid/119/ForumThread/141513647/Default.aspx 
And if you google it which you did (I googled it all out of interest), there are threads on a platform called Inspire and it seems that Genesis in Greece are starting to do it (a clinic that I have heard is difficult to get hold of, and it's better to call them). Have you seen those threads? It's a pity the search function is not working yet on this forum.


----------



## SweetRose (Aug 13, 2018)

Aster: thank you for the info; I wish the search button would work on this forum..I think I came across a thread a while ago but can't seem to find it anymore...


----------



## Wunderwomban (Jan 16, 2017)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=365921.130


----------



## aster10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Actually, somebody just posted a tip how to search in google to limit the results to our forum: for example, you need to type    stem site:fertilityfriends.co.uk or any other search term and then after a blank space site:fertilityfriends.co.uk


----------

